# Roadkill.....What would you do?



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

After hunting yesterday, I was headed home from Caesar's Creek. Heavy fog...I mean thick fog! I was on a windy state route and up ahead I see something in the road, close to the side, but not quite off the roadway. As I approached I noticed it was a big doe. It had obviously just been hit as I could see it's back leg still kicking. (I couldn't help but think how I had just spent nearly 8 hours hunting w/o seeing a single deer, and I wasn't on the road 10 minutes and here's a deer) Anyhow....

This road is hilly and windy in that section, the fog was super thick and there wasn't really a shoulder to pull over on. I did not want to stop and get out of my car in those conditions for fear of someone speeding around the corner and running me over.

This has bugged me all day though. Should I have called the police? Even if I had stopped, all I had was my bow, that doesn't seem to be a good way to put a roadkill deer out of it's misery.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

If it was in a place where it was not safe, for you and other drivers, the only thing to do was let it be. You want to help end the suffering but imho its not right to endanger yourself or others to do so. 

Scott


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

There's some very interesting reading relative to this in the link below:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=83298&page=2&highlight=roadkill


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

papascott is right you wanna do the right thing and end it's suffering but can't put yourself or anyone else at risk while doing it. you did the right thing.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...fshnteachr...You made the right choice..Some of these roads can be dangerous to just drive on let alone stop on them...If it were safe to pull off I would have put the deer out of it's misery...And I have done it...Most times I have my old single shot 22 rifle with me....Not concelled right out in the open
...C.L....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I know how everyone feels when they see an injured, struggling animal on the roadway but just a word of caution on shooting a deer that is "suffering".
Any game warden or cop will tell you that all wild deer belong to the State, and anything you do "for them(or to them)" had better be within the guidelines(State laws) or you can find yourself in a heap of trouble. Nearly everyone these days has a cell phone and should contact the warden or a local sheriff or police officer to report what they see, and what they plan to do with/to it-before proceding. I've been in that exact situation, and the officer(who appeared on the scene out of nowhere!) was 'very explicit' about protocol after I offered my suggestion on what should be done with the deer.


----------

